# Whats in your dream humidor?



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

I know for some of you your dreams have already been fulfilled :r but for an aspiring collector like myself. So whats in your dream humidor? Most I already have, but still need to add 7-8 of these. This is what mine should look like in a few months... 

PSP2
PSD4
Partagas 898
Party Shorts
RA 898
RA Coronas
RASCC
RASS
SCDH Punta
SCDH Principe
Boli BBF
Boli RC
SLR Regios
HU Mag46
Hoyo Epi. 2
Monte No. 5
Cohiba Lanceros (I figured i would spend a little)


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Monte #2
Monte #4
Partagas Shorts
PSD4
Siglo VI
RASS
RyJ Ex. 4

It's a short list 'cause I'm a simple guy  

Add to the list Anejo 50s, Opus X, and PAM Exclusivo for a little variety...


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

My dream humidor would have nothing produced after '95. It would be large and walk in. Full of cabs - because it is my dream and dammit I like round cigars.


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

A young blonde to take care of my cigars


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Does it have to be cigars? If I were to open my huge walk-in dream humidor, I'd like to find Jessica Alba scantily dressed. If a cigar is a requirement, then it would have to be Jessica Alba scantily dressed holding a cigar, any variety.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

How about that French TV anchorwoman holding my custom designed Elie Bleu full of hand selected cigars from Castro?

Not sure on my dream cigars, perhaps some 1970's Upmann and Partagas? I'd like to try a Dunhill Glass tubo sometime.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> Does it have to be cigars? If I were to open my huge walk-in dream humidor, I'd like to find Jessica Alba scantily dressed. If a cigar is a requirement, then it would have to be Jessica Alba scantily dressed holding a cigar, any variety.


Does have to be holding a cigar or can she be doing something sexual with it?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Brooke Burke holding 100 cabs of '98 Lusitanias.....


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> So whats in your dream humidor?


I'd have to show you the pictures. Far too much typing.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

its not a humidor, its basiclly a whole cigar shop that i never open. its just mine ALL OF IT mu-whowhohahahahaha  sad but true


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Aged stock and lots of it.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Brooke Burke holding 100 cabs of '98 Lusitanias.....


Brooke Burke holding my 1954 Gigante.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't know....ask klugs....he owns my dream humidor....he might be able to tell you whats all in it!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

eh, i thought this said what "is" your dream humidor?? damn.

http://www.arlinliss.com/_Mahogany/VS 36x36x18/Humidor_Details.htm


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Brooke Burke holding my 1954 Petite Corona.


Sorry Skip, just a little "fun with editing".....


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I'd have to show you the pictures. Far too much typing.


I'd love to see them ... either cigar **** or the regular kind.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

IHT said:


> eh, i thought this said what "is" your dream humidor?? damn.
> 
> http://www.arlinliss.com/_Mahogany/VS 36x36x18/Humidor_Details.htm


That is a nice humi but a little on the small side. I like this one.http://www.arlinliss.com/_Mahogany/SWL/None/Humidor_Details1.htm


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

My dream humi is the one that Fidel keeps in his office & gives out official diplomatic gifts from.


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Just ordered it !
A custom built-in Aristocrat M Plus !!

Due in 8 weeks. Now I just have to fill it......


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

this one is mine:


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> If your going to dream. Dream Big. :r
> 
> Sorry for being mean I'm sick.


Mine too look like this. Klugs we have the same inventory!! LOL


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

teeznutz said:


> Mine too look like this. Klugs we have the same inventory!! LOL


That works for me.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

mosesbotbol said:


> How about that French TV anchorwoman holding my custom designed Elie Bleu full of hand selected cigars from Castro?
> 
> Not sure on my dream cigars, perhaps some 1970's Upmann and Partagas? I'd like to try a Dunhill Glass tubo sometime.


sorry, but a Dunhill Glass tubo does not exist.

As far as my dream humi........I'm pretty happy with what I got for now.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> sorry, but a Dunhill Glass tubo does not exist.


That's not true Bruce, I got two of them free with my glass top box of Esplendidos.....


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Whats in my dream humidor?

Nothing younger than 1998, and Maria Sharapova. :u


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

qwerty1500 said:


> I'd love to see them ... either cigar **** or the regular kind.


add three cabs of BBF, 2 of PSP2 and 7 boxes asstd Fonseca and you get the idea.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Well this is a good start for the NC wing.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Old stuff...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Bruce said:


> sorry, but a Dunhill Glass tubo does not exist.
> 
> As far as my dream humi........I'm pretty happy with what I got for now.


I could've sworn I saw some from the early 70s?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

The Dunhill brand was introduced in 1982.
That being said, Dunhill had three proprietery brands before the Dunhill line was introduced;
Don Alfredo, Don Candido, and La Flor de Punto.


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

40 or so boxes of CCE's.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

Jessica Alba could be holding a dog rocket for all I care.


----------

